# Solr for other party not responding to my solrs letters but is contacting me by phone



## Eamonn T (21 Oct 2010)

Hi All,
 I would like a little advise here, I am in a situation where an other party has threatened to sue me and issue proceedings against me. I recieved a letter from the other parties solicitor by post direct to my home in September. I then got a solictor to reply to their letter on my behalf. To date my solicitor has not recieved any reply from the other side but I recieved a telephone call today from the other sides solictor where she made attemps to question me on certain issues and then said " If I pay their client €1500 the matter will go away" I was surprised that the solicitor contacted me directly and ignored my solictors letter, Is this legal for the other sides solictor to do this?


----------



## j26 (21 Oct 2010)

Yes it's legal, but every time it happens, politely point out that all communications should be made through your solicitor.


----------



## pudds (21 Oct 2010)

j26 said:


> Yes it's legal, but every time it happens, politely point out that all communications should be made through your solicitor.




agreed unless their making an interesting offer in that case I would get them to put it in writing to you and or your solicitor.


----------



## Eamonn T (22 Oct 2010)

Im shocked that this is actually legal, I cant understand why they advised me to get a solictor in the first letter I recieved from them back in September if they had no intention communicating with him. 

I thought there was a rule or law that solicitors had to reply to any solicitors letter they recieve relating to a client. 

Wouldn't it not be misconduct to ignore my solicitors letter and attempt to communicate with me directly? 

Seems like they want to try and catch me out or agree to something in a position where i wouldn't be too sure of my rights or maybe admit or agree to something that would prejudice myself later on, where as if they go through my solicitor this couldn't happen. 

It just doesn't seem right or fair that someone in a qualified position such as a solicitor would be allowed to mislead and harass me over the telephone into paying their client money without including my solicitor who they are aware is acting on my behalf in any negotiations. 

I cant believe that is actually acceptable behavour!


----------



## nuac (23 Oct 2010)

The solicitor opposing you should not  contact you direct if (s)he is aware that you have your own solicitor on record in the matter.


----------



## ajapale (23 Oct 2010)

j26 said:


> Yes it's legal, but every time it happens, _politely point out that all communications should be made through your solicitor._



I agree.

What did your solr say when you informed them of the approach?


----------



## a lawyer (26 Oct 2010)

it's legal but out of order from a professional point of view.

tell your solicitor.


----------



## Eamonn T (3 Nov 2010)

Hi all, been in touch with my solicitor about this and he advised me that this behaviour is out of order and against rules set out by the Irish law society and the solictor who is contacting me after my solicitor is on record as representing me could find herself in serious trouble with the law society. I have to make a complaint through my solicitor now to the law society which will be done this week. Then we just await their verdict.


----------

